# Bully stick bits.



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I was wondering what do you do with that little bit of bully stick that is left over? I was thinking about soaking it till soft then cutting them up into little bitty pieces and putting them into homemade dog cookies. Has anyone tried to do this? Also has anyone tried adding the liver treats ( crushed) into a cookie? Was just wondering cause i have a nice recipe for some cookie but i dont like that amount of garlic in them and was going to change it out. Sorry i hate wasting things and if i can use them in another treat and not throw them out i would love to.


----------

